# okay...I admit it...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dog is pretty cool  Tried Gunner out on the chickens. We 'heeled' around the yard with them, then 'down' and 'stay'...He is such a great dog 










































I think he was more interested in what they were eating...:biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

and when I walked back to the door, he stayed and came right straight to me when I called. Didn't even look at the chickens he ran through. Love Gunner


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool pictures! Being on a pmr diet, you'd think they would smell the chickens as food haha. Btw, your sig. pic is soooo funny. Sprocket looks so epic coming towards the camera


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> Cool pictures! Being on a pmr diet, you'd think they would smell the chickens as food haha. Btw, your sig. pic is soooo funny. Sprocket looks so epic coming towards the camera


I am sure, if I was not around, he would most likely have eaten one of them, maybe all of them. Mikey is really the only one I trust alone with the birds. 

Every time I see my sig picture, I laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He is a very good boy. He actually looks a little afraid of them! I used to have an English Setter and he was great with my chickens. I had little hen that hung out with him all the time. She did think she was a dog though....
Anyhow, fantastic photos and the chickens are soooo pretty!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> He is a very good boy. He actually looks a little afraid of them! I used to have an English Setter and he was great with my chickens. I had little hen that hung out with him all the time. She did think she was a dog though....
> Anyhow, fantastic photos and the chickens are soooo pretty!


I think he was a little afraid as well. He did get pecked in the nose. I hope that keeps him away from them! lol


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

That is rather impressive! If my guys were in that situation I am sure there would have been feathers everywhere and a nice warm dinner!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I.love.Gunner. He's practically perfect in every way!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! That is impressive. What a good boy!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Bahh Further proof I need to work with Duke more haha. Rodeo I could do that with... Duke? Would come AFTER he ate one.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

That's great! When I adopted Tanis he came with a hand written note, I thought was written by a little boy that said he gets along great with chickens! LOL. Turned out it was from his owner who'd surrendered him. He loves his PMR but he has no "kill" instinct whatsoever.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What a great boy! Isn't it nice when they pleasantly surprise you like that?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats great! I can let Bailey and Zuri in the chicken yard without issues, they are both really good. The other girls on the other hand are interested in one thing only....DINNER DINNER


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey is trustworthy out there alone but sprocket would chase them to death :tongue:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What a sweetie, way to be a breed spokesdog


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice! Reminds me of when these birds kept nesting in a tree in my yard, and the babies would fall out. I'd herd them into a corner of the yard and they'd hang out there til they could fly (mom would come back and feed them).. all the while I got to practice "leave it!" with my crew.. None of them really seemed too interested in them, surprisingly!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats awesome!

My dogs never had a problem with the chickens/ducks/quail/phesant/peacocks, but the geese would charge them and they thought it was fun. The geese would also charge me! And my dogs started running up to them grabbing them by the neck and running with them about two acers back to the woods. They didnt hurt the geese, they are pretty soft mouthed (the geese bit them and flocked them with their wings) they thought it was a fun game. The geese quickly learned not to charge the dogs lol. 

I just love that little (eh, well.. not so little) boy! He is SO adorable


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Those are gorgeous chickens and they make Gunner look small! Haha

Dude, I could do that with but Buck... He wouldn't try to eat one but he would definitely chase them around and try to play with them... I don't know how he would react if he got pecked on the nose though...

Gunner is such a good boy.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah those chickens are pretty big girls! The rooster is smaller than them. 

This morning I let the chickens out, then let the 3 dogs our and played with them with the chickens in the yard. Sprocket went after one of them every now and then but they just popped into the air and I corrected him. He looked at me like "party pooper..." LOL.

The funny thing was that sprocket has this red rubber bone that he LOVES. I was throwing it for him and the chickens were chasing it too! Haha The followed him when he brought it back to me and then chased it when I threw it again. 

Gunner just chewed on his tire and Mikey ate some chicken poop. :tongue:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Very nice! Reminds me of when these birds kept nesting in a tree in my yard, and the babies would fall out. I'd herd them into a corner of the yard and they'd hang out there til they could fly (mom would come back and feed them).. all the while I got to practice "leave it!" with my crew.. None of them really seemed too interested in them, surprisingly!


We did that with the robins in our yard in Indy but at night we'd put them in Cool Whip bowls and set them up in the bushes and hope the neighbor's cat didn't kill them, which he usually did anyway.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a good boy and I love your chickens. Richter would do the same thing I think. We have pigeons that live in my shed and when the babys are learning to fly they will be on the ground and Richter will carry then into the yard and put them down then turn his back on them and wait for me to come in and tell him to leave them alone. The pigeon will just be like what happened. 
I had a foster Puggle 2 years ago and that little thing would snap there necks in an instant then Richter would eat it. I guess he doesn't like to kill it.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

That is something,Gunner will probaly even watch over them if anything was trying to endanger them in anyway,but that is really cool and love the pics also.


----------

